# Which Aquarium to visit this summer?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend and I are going to visit an aquarium summer, and wanted input on which one we should go to. I've already been to the one in Newport, KY. If you've been to any of these, please comment on your experience.

Monterey Bay Aquarium
Georgia Aquarium
Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokies
Shedd Aquarium


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, since this is a planted aquaria forum I voted for the Shedd Aquarium. They do have a pretty good section devoted to the amazon and planted tanks. You won't of course find any Amano type tanks, but you will see some pretty good biotopes, like this south american one below. Most public aquariums of course devote almost all of their space to saltwater.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I've been to the Ripley's Aquarium. Not a huge amount of planted tanks but there are some rather nice ones. Nothing professionally aquascaped or mind blowing, nice nonetheless. 

It's a really nice place to go with LOTS of attractions and things to do in the area. Gatlinburg is by far my favorite place to vacation.

I plan on visiting the Shedd Aquarioum this year as well. My biology professor just goes on and on about how awesome it is.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I voted for the Shedd, since that's the only one I've been to out of your list.

Here is my photo gallery from when we were there last summer, and as you can see, it has plenty to offer.


We plan to see the Georgia Aquarium next summer when we go to the annual ACA convention, and I've heard that one is really nice too.

We have the Great Lakes Aquarium not too far from us, and that's run by Ripley's too, but I don't know if it's similar to the one your talking about or not. If it is, the one we have isn't too impressive.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I've visited the Shedd Aquarium many years ago. It was awesome then. I'd like to go back. They had the Moray eel that was in the movie "The Deep" when I went.

I'd love to go to the Georgia Aquarium.

If you are going to be in Gatlinburg; the Tennessee Aquarium in Chattanooga is just a little bit away. It's supposed to be really great: http://www.tnaqua.org/VisitorInfo/VisitorInfo.asp

There's three aquariums along the coast of North Carolina. They're a little smaller than some but they are still good none the less. Some of them have had a major 'face lift' the past few years.
http://www.ncaquariums.com/

Here's the three. There's the Roanoke Island Aquarium in Manteo, NC: http://www.ncaquariums.com/ri/riindex.htm

There's the Pine Knoll Shores Aquarium in Pine Knoll Shores, NC: http://www.ncaquariums.com/pks/pksindex.htm

There's the Fort Fisher Aquarium at Fort Fisher which is near Wilmington, NC: http://www.ncaquariums.com/ff/ffindex.htm

I hope that you have a nice and safe trip.


----------



## deepdiver (May 30, 2006)

I've heard great things about Shedd's. We went there for our eighth grade trip, but I don't remember much. My fiance' and I are going to Chicago for a mini-honeymoon right after our wedding, and I plan to visit there.

That S. American Biotope with the cardinals is awesome!


----------



## MemphisBob (Mar 20, 2007)

If you go to ripley's aquarium it's only 2-2 1/2 hours to the Chattanooga aquarium from there. I've been to the one in Chattanooga and it's great. My mom and sister went to Ripley and loved it as well.

http://www.tnaqua.org/VisitorInfo/VisitorInfo.asp


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Well, since this is a planted aquaria forum I voted for the Shedd Aquarium. They do have a pretty good section devoted to the amazon and planted tanks. You won't of course find any Amano type tanks, but you will see some pretty good biotopes, like this south american one below. Most public aquariums of course devote almost all of their space to saltwater.


The shed is a great aquarium to go to, I dont live to far away from it. They have a biotope like the one pictured above with discus in it and a very large and very live anaconda chilling on the bank with all of the fish below.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the input so far...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've always been amazed at the large Tuna Tank at Monterey Bay Aquarium. Not much for planted aquaria but all the exhibits were stunning! Also, since Monterey is smack dab in the middle of SF and near Santa Cruz, there are a lot of other vacation opportunities such as kayaking in Santa Cruz or at Monterey Bay, beaching in Camel, Aquaforest and the other tourist attractions in San Francisco. Aquaforest aquarium has a large 100+ gallon display tank setup recently as well.

The Georgia Aquarium is suppose to be very nice as well. I know a couple of people who work there and they're always saying how good it is there.

-John N.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you're heading to the Georgia Aquarium or the Aquarium of the Smokies you really need to go to the Tennessee Aquarium in Chattanooga it's predominantly fresh water fish and much better than the Aquarium of the Smokies, IMO.

http://www.tnaqua.org/index.asp


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

May I make an additional suggestion? 

The Baltimore Aquarium is absolutely spectacular! I have not been there in quite a while, but it is definitely the best that I have visited.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Definitely open to other suggestions. Those were the 'best' I could come up with...


----------



## jmb (Sep 10, 2006)

I have visited the Shedd and the Monterey Bay. I was impressed with the Shedd's marine mammal exhibit but found the small size of the downstairs exhibit area a little disappointing. It was very well presented and has a nice range of aquatic exhibits, but it was a less than I had anticipated based on investigation via their web site prior to going. We had scheduled a half day at the Museum of Science and Industry and a half day at Shedd. My kids told me the would have preferred staying at the Museum of Science and Industry since 4 hours there was simply not enough. 

The Monterey Bay aquarium had a great jellyfish ehibit and kelp forest water column display. The family spent half of a day there and was very satisfied that the time was well spent. The focus there was primarily on the type of aquatic life found in areas like the local bay and is very well presented.

Overall I think those two are both worthwhile if you are in the area.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

The Tennessee aquariums are nice. Knoxville and Chatanooga. While your there you could catch some great college sports to. Wonderfull scenery up and down the ridge and mountains.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I second the suggestion that you visit the Baltimore aquarium. I was there in November and can say that the S.A. biotope was stunning.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been to the Shedd a couple of times. I can easily make a long afternoon of it.

I would also consider making an afternoon of Epcott's aquarium or Seaworld if you wind up going to FL. (but I'm also a marine aquarium fan).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was pretty impressed with Epcot's tanks too. Very well maintained and easy on the eye.


----------



## Jman17H (Nov 9, 2006)

Just wanted to state that evercl92 and I went to the GA & TN aquariums over Memorial Day weekend and whoever recommended the TN aquarium in Chattanooga really needs commended! 

The GA aquarium's massive 6.3 million gallon tank was great and you could just sit in one spot and watch for days but I was not blown away by the other exhibits. The tank with hundreds of Malawian cichlids was very cool. 

As for the TN aquarium, it's saltwater building was very nice but the freshwater was just almost unbelievable. It was more like a zoo than just an aquarium! They had all sorts of biotopes of both very very large and small size tanks with many many fish species, live plants (some species of val that must of been 8 feet tall), countless turtle species, amphibians, snakes and always a favorite, the river otters. I would highly recommend it if you are into mainly freshwater!! 

I am sure if there was not a 7 hour drive in front of us, we could of spent much longer than the 4+ hours at the TN aquarium and I definetly hope to go back at some point!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm partial to the Vancouver aquarium :heh: But hey, whatever floats your new fish bag.  Seriously though, if you do actually travel this way it's worth checking out.


----------

